# Where did all the loggers go?



## Gologit (Oct 24, 2022)

I mean the _real_ loggers. There used to be quite a few here. Have they given up on this place and turned it over to the part timers and wannabes?


----------



## softdown (Oct 24, 2022)

I imagine they are either at work or on their way.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 24, 2022)

Probably under doctor’s orders to keep their BP in check and avoid unnecessary stress. 

This trespasser misses them and would keep quiet if necessary to get them back.

Ron


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 24, 2022)

Gologit said:


> I mean the _real_ loggers. There used to be quite a few here. Have they given up on this place and turned it over to the part timers and wannabes?



Did you have some names of people in mind? You can use the @ symbol to tag their user names and see if they show up.

For example, @Kodiak Kid posts quite often on the Scrounging Firewood thread.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 24, 2022)

There's plenty of "real loggers" here. Most refer to themselves as fellers anymore.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 24, 2022)

W


Gologit said:


> I mean the _real_ loggers. There used to be quite a few here. Have they given up on this place and turned it over to the part timers and wannabes?


What do you mean by "real loggers"? Are you referring to Hook tender's, Rigg'n slinger's, Chaser's, and Choker Dog's?  Maybe Shovel and Yarder operator's? Or perhaps knot bumper's? 

What do you mean by wannabes? People who like discussing and running power saws and sharing info and idea's? Wether it be a weekend firewood cutter or licensed professional arborist?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2022)

Gologit said:


> I mean the _real_ loggers. There used to be quite a few here. Have they given up on this place and turned it over to the part timers and wannabes?


Probably like in my case they got old. I still "contribute" once in a while but I'm (at 80 and with heart problems) scarely even a chainsaw user anymore. I still have a few old trees in the yard that will need cleared away but doubt I'll cut the bigger ones down, maybe hire it done and do the smaller stuff myself. I still work on chainsaws, however..


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2022)

Well, it is FORESTRY and logging. 

I do not care for firewood cutters. That's just from having to play nice with them for a long time.

By another method, I have been discussing using Ebikes for FORESTRY. This person was finding roads to be waterbarred too much for pickups and we were thinking ebikes could get workers closer to plots. Drones came into the equation also. A brave new world. Check the road with a drone and then choose what mode of transport to use. We actually know that we know about this. No stranger is going to pop in and start off on a tirade against new technology. That is a good thing.


----------



## rwoods (Oct 25, 2022)

slowp, I was beginning to think you had left with the loggers. Glad you are still around.

I am a firewood cutter, but no offense taken. 

Ron


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2022)

rwoods said:


> slowp, I was beginning to think you had left with the loggers. Glad you are still around.
> 
> I am a firewood cutter, but no offense taken.
> 
> Ron


I have a feeling that you might take any agreement you make to cut firewood seriously. That is not the case with many.

Now, why am I on here? Oh yeah, I am sleepy and must have coffee. I do not sleep well after music practice. I guess it takes such hard thinking that my brain won't slow down fast enough.


----------



## cookies (Oct 25, 2022)

The only logging even remotely around here happens with a feller bunchier on tree farms, realistically its all residential tree removers and land clearing. I might fell 2-3 a year helping friends but for the most I cut for firewood to support the saws that I enjoy using and building. People don't even bother to harvest firewood from the state and federal lands here.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 25, 2022)

Gologit said:


> I mean the _real_ loggers. There used to be quite a few here. Have they given up on this place and turned it over to the part timers and wannabes?


I think a lot of the best guys got old on us. long intense stare... then stopped popping in when they found other interests such as boats... more intense staring...
A few stop in now and again, but its been pretty quiet for awhile now. 
That and the more mechanization is putting folks out of touch with the woods, timber fallers, and rigging rats are a dying breed. I've cut with all sorts of folks over the last few years, only one of the guys I've worked closely with I felt comfortable working around, sadly he's going through some intense personal issues and will probably find his way into some other career. The rest can cut, but they can't think, they only do what they were told 10-15 years ago, which isn't necessarily correct for today or for every situation.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 25, 2022)

Ironically 13 or so years ago, I was the dumb ass kid that only kinda knew what I was getting into... Now I'm the jaded old cretin in the very same self loader that limps around and shakes his head a lot.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 25, 2022)

Everyone has a different idea on what a "real logger is". I respect all loggers. It was highly disappointing to watch "axemen" in the beginning and they failed to show common skidder logging that goes on around the USA. No shows after that that I know of showed it either. I am not saying in the least that it is any better or any worse than any other type. It just would be nice to see some acknowledgement to those who do.


----------



## slowp (Oct 25, 2022)

I have always found skidder logging to be a bit, well........boring. 

I like the cheery whistles of the yarders, the eerie noises of the lines on a foggy day, the thinking involved in getting one end suspension. It's steeper ground, but a lot more interesting. 

Some memories come to mind of here, hold this, we're short handed and then getting lifted up into the air but the hooktender wasn't far and grabbed hold so all was well. The philosophical hooktender who went on about embracing the weather as we hiked up onto a ridge in a very windy storm (had to cut some trees that were across the road on the way home). They were also short handed because the crew failed to embrace the weather that day. Then helping set chokers one day--more short handedness and finding out it was like yoga--lots of contortions involved and then physics--Hook that log right there and it'll bounce off of that stump and head on up the hill. 

Note the oft used term "short handed". That is a problem. A big one, even for the outfits that pay well and are good to work for.


----------



## EchoShindaiwaMakitaDolmar (Oct 25, 2022)

Good thread- it's interesting to take a peak into a trade I'm not familiar with. Keep the stories coming!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Everyone has a different idea on what a "real logger is". I respect all loggers. It was highly disappointing to watch "axemen" in the beginning and they failed to show common skidder logging that goes on around the USA. No shows after that that I know of showed it either. I am not saying in the least that it is any better or any worse than any other type. It just would be nice to see some acknowledgement to those who do.


Got to remember that axmen was a tv show and had to build up the drama a bit to keep it interesting. All the feuds between the loggers, etc, equipment failures, and the like were to keep you watching the show.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 25, 2022)

Well, I'm not a logger. I'm a cutter, and certainly not the best, and dam sure ain't the worst! I broke in cut'n over 20 years ago. I've cut all over Southeast and Southcentral AK. Never cut next to anyone that said they wouldn't cut next to me again. I'm currently cut'n out of the biggest logging camp in Alaska. Hope I qualify for you you folks in this thread! 

Axe Men? LMFAO!!!


----------



## Hermio (Oct 26, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> W
> What do you mean by "real loggers"? Are you referring to Hook tender's, Rigg'n slinger's, Chaser's, and Choker Dog's?  Maybe Shovel and Yarder operator's? Or perhaps knot bumper's?
> 
> What do you mean by wannabes? People who like discussing and running power saws and sharing info and idea's? Wether it be a weekend firewood cutter or licensed professional arborist?


Do not use an apostrophe for a plural noun. That makes it possessive, not plural.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 26, 2022)

Hermio said:


> Do not use an apostrophe for a plural noun. That makes it possessive, not plural.


You know?  Your absolutely right!  Thanks for correcting me!  I'll try to remember that!


----------



## Bill G (Oct 26, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Got to remember that axmen was a tv show and had to build up the drama a bit to keep it interesting. All the feuds between the loggers, etc, equipment failures, and the like were to keep you watching the show.


For years I got "Loggers World" newspaper each month. I remember the article where they interviewed Jay Browning and he discussed how he hated the way the show portrayed his son as an idiot. I understand it was all about drama just like all other fake reality shows. I pretty much stopped watching after they followed Jimmy Smith all the way to his death. It would not surprise me if he (Jimmy) allowed it because he needed the money but nonetheless is was not right.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 26, 2022)

Hermio said:


> Do not use an apostrophe for a plural noun. That makes it possessive, not plural.


Seriously?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 26, 2022)

northmanlogging said:


> I think a lot of the best guys got old on us. long intense stare... then stopped popping in when they found other interests such as boats... more intense staring...
> A few stop in now and again, but its been pretty quiet for awhile now.
> That and the more mechanization is putting folks out of touch with the woods, timber fallers, and rigging rats are a dying breed. I've cut with all sorts of folks over the last few years, only one of the guys I've worked closely with I felt comfortable working around, sadly he's going through some intense personal issues and will probably find his way into some other career. The rest can cut, but they can't think, they only do what they were told 10-15 years ago, which isn't necessarily correct for today or for every situation.


Quit staring, it's not polite. But I see what you mean. By the way you and Ron are exempt from my little rant. Couple of others too. They know who they are.
Still got the damn boat. It's just like logging, money comes in, money goes out, you spend most of the day cold and wet with your ass higher than your elbows.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> For years I got "Loggers World" newspaper each month. I remember the article where they interviewed Jay Browning and he discussed how he hated the way the show portrayed his son as an idiot. I understand it was all about drama just like all other fake reality shows. I pretty much stopped watching after they followed Jimmy Smith all the way to his death. It would not surprise me if he (Jimmy) allowed it because he needed the money but nonetheless is was not right.


Deadliest Catch and the Phill Harris death wasn't any different! Reality TV capitalizing on someone's death! Thats the reality of it! Noth'n but a bunch of greedy Pukes in on it for the ratings! Pretty sad if you ask me!


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 27, 2022)

Gologit said:


> Quit staring, it's not polite. But I see what you mean. By the way you and Ron are exempt from my little rant. Couple of others too. They know who they are.
> Still got the damn boat. It's just like logging, money comes in, money goes out, you spend most of the day cold and wet with your ass higher than your elbows.


wise ass once said... Just a hole in the water you pour money into


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 27, 2022)

BOAT:

Break
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## Bill G (Oct 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Deadliest Catch and the Phill Harris death wasn't any different! Reality TV capitalizing on someone's death! Thats the reality of it! Noth'n but a bunch of greedy Pukes in on it for the ratings! Pretty sad if you ask me!


I will never dispute that at all. In all honesty that is about the time I stopped watching that show also. I cannot see the point of following a man/woman dying just for ratings and advertiser dollars. Yes it is sad. I no longer have any type of satellite TV so I do not see the shows much. We have a free over air channel here called "Quest" that shows some of the old episodes but that is it


----------



## Bill G (Oct 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> BOAT:
> 
> Break
> Out
> ...


Richard Harrison was right but he was still a wise ass blowhard


----------



## slowp (Oct 27, 2022)

No guitar player has shown up. 
We need one. 

This post is about as relevent as others, says my cynical brain. 

Oncie in a while, and empty log truck goes by my house. They live in the area. I sometimes see a couple loads of peckerpoles heading over The Loup to da Nort Cascades highway to a mill that is far away. That road will be closing soon. The Nort Cascades closes in the winter because it has a zillion avalanche chutes along it. No place to dawdle in the winter--some serious topography in them mountains.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Oct 27, 2022)

Roger that! I believe I'm done with this thread.

Good day Gentleman and...

Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 27, 2022)

slowp said:


> No guitar player has shown up.
> We need one.
> 
> This post is about as relevent as others, says my cynical brain.
> ...


... looks around at all the non guitar players, she talking to you guys?...
Not sure I can make it over there for yer thang, as hilarious as it would be, my amps would probably deafen half the county...


----------



## slowp (Oct 27, 2022)

northmanlogging said:


> ... looks around at all the non guitar players, she talking to you guys?...
> Not sure I can make it over there for yer thang, as hilarious as it would be, my amps would probably deafen half the county...


We are becoming locally known as a few people who are able to put out the big sound of a lot of people. I feel deafened after rehearsals. 

The Pass will be closed anyway, unless there is a two month long pineapple express, and we don't want that to happen.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 27, 2022)

slowp said:


> We are becoming locally known as a few people who are able to put out the big sound of a lot of people. I feel deafened after rehearsals.
> 
> The Pass will be closed anyway, unless there is a two month long pineapple express, and we don't want that to happen.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 27, 2022)

slowp said:


> We are becoming locally known as a few people who are able to put out the big sound of a lot of people. I feel deafened after rehearsals.
> 
> The Pass will be closed anyway, unless there is a two month long pineapple express, and we don't want that to happen.


It would likely be quicker to take stevens for me anyway, Unless Loup Loup is all messed up then yah, for sure thats a write off lol.


----------



## slowp (Oct 28, 2022)

This is us. Our motto should be "Play What You Can." Which in my case, isn't a lot.
Orchestra starts playing at 1hr30 minutes with the tune up.


----------



## catbuster (Oct 28, 2022)

I dunno if I’m on of the ones you’re staring it, Bob, but I haven’t seriously put a tree on the ground in a while. Much less skid it and process it. Turns out there are much better things to do than log. Especially with knowledge of heavy rigging. Even then I was more in fire and building forest roads than anything else.

I’m balls deep in an $180M interstate highway and bridge job right now as the point man, and quite frankly don’t have much time, or knowledge to contribute at the moment. I agree it is quiet in here when I log in, though.

It doesn’t help that I get mad when I log in and there are so many posts about chainsaw specific questions when there’s a specific forum here for that. What really gets me boiling is when someone posts about tipping trees with such piss poor understanding of what’s going on they’re giving bad advice. People come on here for good advice, and some of what gets posted here will get someone here hurt in a hurry. I don’t have enough time to call out, much less correct it all sometimes.


----------



## woodfarmer (Nov 4, 2022)

Well I’m just small potatoes here in southern Ontario. I send a few triaxles down the road every winter, but not this year. Had carpel tunnel surgery done on both hands this summer so I’m out!


----------

